# Singer 301 and tension ?



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Spent the last 2 evenings with DH figuring out the tension for the 301. Didn't help that when I cleaned it up I hadn't put the tension assembly back together right! Thought we had it set last night, threads interlocking in the correct position at a modest speed. 

Started to sew tonight, modest speed fine, pick it up a bit and the upper tension is too loose. Pulled it apart again and set the thread tension take up spring correctly. Sewed on the same fabric as last night, modest speed OK, little faster and upper tension is loose. 

I have the tension set at ~6.5, for regular good quality quilting cotton. If I go a reasonable speed, all is fine. Fast, not so much. *Why the inconsistency in tension? *I am using a good quality cotton thread. (We did not replace the thread tension take up spring nor the beehive spring, but I do have new replacements on hand.)

Second question: I bought the walking foot gizmo for the 301. No instructions, of course. on the right side of the unit is an extension with a two pronged "fork" on it. The only way I can get the walking foot on is to put that fork around the needle clamp screw shaft. *Anyone know if this is correct positioning?* It makes a clicking sound when I sew...so I pulled it off.

Other than that, I LOVE how the 301 sews! I can guide the fabric with one hand at the front of the machine, stitches are beautiful when they happen correctly, my seams are even & consistent. 

(I am now contemplating getting rid of my early 90s machine, it has always felt as if the feed dogs pull the fabric slightly sideways, and I'm always fighting to position the fabric correctly on the back of the machine, while feeding from the front.)

Thanks!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Did you check the tension on your bobbin? DH had the same problem with his older Singer, was fine at moderate speeds, but if he went fast it was a mess.

I looked at it and he had the bobbin in wrong, so it didn't have the correct tension. After I put it in correctly, then it sewed fine at all speeds. 

If the attachement has a "fork" it does go over the needle screw, and all the ones I have do click with each stitch as there is a gear inside that moves with each uptake of the needle, and that is what makes the whole thing work. Just like the old rufflers, buttonholers, hemstitchers, zigzag attachements -


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

That is exactly what I was going to say, check to be sure your bobbin is in properly. If not, it will mess everything up. Another thing to check is that the flat part of your needle is where it is supposed to be. I had my niece call me after beating her head against the wall after changing a needle. She was working on a project on the 401A I'd given her, and couldn't get the tension right after breaking a needle. She had the needle in wrong! Such a simple, but frustrating thing. Good luck finding your problem.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I checked the bobbin direction, and thought it was correct, but will look again. The needle is correct - you can't put it in wrong...well, you can try but it won't let you.

Thanks, Macy, for the info on the walking foot. I thought perhaps, but wasn't sure. I'm glad to know the clicking is a normal sound.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I've had thread get stuck in the bobbin case (the part that stays in the machine, what ever it is called) and then when the thread was pulled, it wouldn't get as much tension as it should because of that stuck thread. 

Usually with the old machines, you can get them working as it's all just adjustments of some sort. There may be an adjustment screw somewhere underneath too.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Sewed up 10 sets of 4 jelly roll strips this weekend. OM gosh love the stitching! Seemed once it warmed up there weren't any tension issues - unless I increased speed too quickly. Stopped to rewind bobbins - then couldn't get the needle to drop, the casing was off. Had a 1.25" piece of thread stuck behind the casing. Once we got that out it was good to go again. Am trying to convince DH that we should have it repainted candy apple red. Wonder if DeskDave does machines other than 221s & 222s?


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

do you have it threaded from the right? It took me a few minutes to figure out it threaded that way.....only one I have that does.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Yes, needle is threaded right to left.


----------

